# Motocaddy Hot Mitts



## M.Harmon (Dec 1, 2020)

Hi all

Does anyone use the Motocaddy Hot Mitts with the new range of Powakaddy FX or CT trolleys? Wondering if you power it using the USB in the trolley or use a power bank?


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 1, 2020)

No idea, but have always considered heated trolley gloves to be a useless idea when most of the golf courses in my area have trolley bans in place.

I think they run off the USB port, as that would make sense.


----------



## M.Harmon (Dec 1, 2020)

We are allowed to use trolleys as long as we put our winter wheels. I have the CT6 and contacted PowaKaddy to ask if they were releasing a mitt heated or not. They said they had no plans to and when I mentioned getting the Motocaddy hot mitts they warned me not to use it as it will damage the control board. If the USB can charge a phone it should run the mitts but I have been cautious and got a power bank to run mine. Curious if it would actually damage the trolley or they just did not want me buying Motocaddy... Just curious to see if anyone else uses them. My friend uses them on his M5 and swears by them even having people stick their hands in when he is taking shots.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 1, 2020)

Just don’t but your balls in the mitts.


----------



## banjofred (Dec 1, 2020)

I play with a couple people who had them last winter. The 3 that I know of thought that they worked....but weren't very warm. One of them just said he wouldn't buy them again. They do run off certain powered trolleys....just need certain plugs to work. They *do* warm a little bit though according to those guys. I've stuck to the clicgear type mitts that attach to the trolley (not powered)....sometimes I toss a couple of those heat packets in and that worked pretty well. Tomorrow will be my first round carrying....It won't be that cold, but I plan on just putting a couple of those heat packs in my pockets so when walking down the hole I can have my hands in the pockets and on the heat.


----------



## roblad82 (Dec 1, 2020)

I bought a pair last year and wouldn’t buy them again. Might be better with a power bank but I didn’t feel comfortable leaning over to put hands in them while attached to the trolley.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2020)

Is there really any major difference between hitting a shot and putting ordinary mittens back on and putting these hot mittens on? I have never had any issues keeping my hands warm with normal mittens as there isn't a massive time lapse between taking them off, playing and putting them back on. They sound a bit gimmicky


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 1, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is there really any major difference between hitting a shot and putting ordinary mittens back on and putting these hot mittens on? I have never had any issues keeping my hands warm with normal mittens as there isn't a massive time lapse between taking them off, playing and putting them back on. They sound a bit gimmicky
		
Click to expand...

They are a gimmick, a gimmick that works, the motocaddy ones fit on the handles of the trolley so you just slip your hands in and out, no more gimmicky though than the pocket warmers you can buy.

They keep the temperature constant for the whole round, no issues of them losing their heat etc.
Are they a neccessity? No, Are they useful? Yes.


----------



## banjofred (Dec 1, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			They are a gimmick, a gimmick that works, the motocaddy ones fit on the handles of the trolley so you just slip your hands in and out, no more gimmicky though than the pocket warmers you can buy.

They keep the temperature constant for the whole round, no issues of them losing their heat etc.
Are they a neccessity? No, Are they useful? Yes.

Click to expand...

Yep.....this is kind of how I view them. From what I've heard....and read online.....they work, but pretty everybody wishes they were a good bit warmer. I already use the Clicgear trolley mittens which I love.....easy peasy. Once it gets down towards freezing though, that's what I have the hot-pockets for. Now.....if they would do something to boost the heat in the Motocaddy hot mitts....I'd be all over them in a heart beat.


----------



## Sats (Dec 1, 2020)

I use those cheap hand warmer put into my mitts. No usb needed for that!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 1, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I guess these heated mitts are just something that people like to have, no probs with that.

Personally though normal winter mitts are perfect, handwarmer inside if necessary, *and if that's not warm enough the clubhouse is...*

Click to expand...

Is the correct answer.


----------



## banjofred (Dec 1, 2020)

Winter mitts.....the kind that I see regularly on the golf course fairways....the ones that the golfers lose....a lot. All you have to do is think about it. I tried winter mitts.....just *too much work* to take on and off. The mitts that are attached to the trolley...you literally just hit the ball, put the club in the bag, jam your hands into the trolley mitt. Takes.....maybe a couple tenths of a second longer than just putting your hands on the trolley itself. I also am a bit of a wimp about cold hands.....if it is below about 14C I have gloves on both hands. Granted....I like gloves on both hands so.....

Always comes back to what some people are used to. Winter mitts (one on each hand) have been around a looooong time. These mitts that attach to the trolleys haven't been around all that long....and people aren't willing to give them a go....because....because....it's not the way they've always done it. Or....they are afraid they will look like "plonkers" and not "real" golfers (I refer back to "it's not the way we've always done it"). 

If they ever invent a Star Trek thin golf glove that just magically keeps your hands warm..... I'd pay a LOT of money for them.


----------



## greenone (Dec 1, 2020)

I just stick my hands in my pockets. If it's really cold I've got winter rain gloves that help.


----------



## Andy (Dec 1, 2020)

banjofred said:



			Winter mitts.....the kind that I see regularly on the golf course fairways....the ones that the golfers lose....a lot. All you have to do is think about it. I tried winter mitts.....just *too much work* to take on and off. The mitts that are attached to the trolley...you literally just hit the ball, put the club in the bag, jam your hands into the trolley mitt. Takes.....maybe a couple tenths of a second longer than just putting your hands on the trolley itself. I also am a bit of a wimp about cold hands.....if it is below about 14C I have gloves on both hands. Granted....I like gloves on both hands so.....

Always comes back to what some people are used to. Winter mitts (one on each hand) have been around a looooong time. These mitts that attach to the trolleys haven't been around all that long....and people aren't willing to give them a go....because....because....it's not the way they've always done it. Or....they are afraid they will look like "plonkers" and not "real" golfers (I refer back to "it's not the way we've always done it").

If they ever invent a Star Trek thin golf glove that just magically keeps your hands warm..... I'd pay a LOT of money for them.
		
Click to expand...

14°c and gloves 😂 😂 😂


----------



## Doodle (Dec 1, 2020)

Not mitts, but I have got one of these coming for Christmas.


----------



## banjofred (Dec 1, 2020)

Andy said:



			14°c and gloves 😂 😂 😂
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Combination of liking warm hands and liking a glove on each hand. If it is 10C or less, that trolley mitten is ON. I'm still amazed that it makes as much difference as it does....it doesn't seem like it should.....and for £15?....what a deal. Carrying for the first time tomorrow, already wondering if I will have the hot pockets in my...uh....pockets.


----------



## banjofred (Dec 1, 2020)

Doodle said:



			Not mitts, but I have got one of these coming for Christmas.
	View attachment 33821

Click to expand...

When I was still coaching (track and field etc) I would have LOVED to have had something like this. The motorbikers have had them for quite a while I think....they are just now trickling into other clothing.


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 1, 2020)

I had heated mitts and jacket for the motorbike, and they worked quite nicely. But then, I was travelling around town at a decent lick. Not likely to be going round the golf course at 50mph, so hands in pockets will do me fine.  Am fortunate to never have had any bother as regards cold hands.


----------



## casuk (Dec 2, 2020)

I have the mottocaddy ones plug into the usb port in the handle of my m1 trolley they are ok but not as warm as I expected, but a real draw back that I noticed is my battery drains quite quickly on the trolley when i use them but they are left pluged in the whole round


----------



## M.Harmon (Dec 2, 2020)

Wow lots of replies. I had to abandon a game because I could not feel my hands so hopefully these will do the trick. I know they have 3 heat settings so will try it on max and hopefully they do the trick. I used to have a Clicgear with the mitt and while it was OK it wasn't the best, but I never tried the chemical heaters in them. In regards to regular mitts I do have a pair in my stand bag for when I carry but they are a ball ache to use. Don't care if I look daft as long as my hands are warm, cannot stand cold hands.


----------



## casuk (Dec 2, 2020)

There ok as a normal mitts and you can fit your hand in with a glove on no problem, I think the power bank would be better so you could leave your trolley and still be heated, , iv bought the under armour cold gear gloves and they are great, just like a thicker golf glove thats waterproof


----------



## M.Harmon (Dec 2, 2020)

casuk said:



			There ok as a normal mitts and you can fit your hand in with a glove on no problem, I think the power bank would be better so you could leave your trolley and still be heated, , iv bought the under armour cold gear gloves and they are great, just like a thicker golf glove thats waterproof
		
Click to expand...

I wear a pair of Footjoy rain gloves atm because I can get my hands in my pockets without turning them inside out when I take my hands out again. I picked up a 20,000mah power bank from Argos last night to power the mitts which should keep them pumping out heat all round and then some. I did look in the Powakaddy manual and it said the USB output is 5V/0.5A. Motocaddy just say the M5 output is similar to a computers USB which is 5V/0.5A as well. Have to see what the mitt draw is when I get them. I just like buying gear....


----------



## RedKing (Dec 2, 2020)

DO NOT PLUG THESE INTO A POWAKADDY!!!! 
It will fry your trolley! £300 to repair it. Powakaddy are having issues with people putting the MOTOCADDY mitts into POWAKADDY trolleys.


----------



## M.Harmon (Dec 3, 2020)

RedKing said:



			DO NOT PLUG THESE INTO A POWAKADDY!!!!
It will fry your trolley! £300 to repair it. Powakaddy are having issues with people putting the MOTOCADDY mitts into POWAKADDY trolleys.
		
Click to expand...

Did you fry your trolley? I am using an Energizer power bank myself I just wanted to know if anyone else used them with their PowaKaddy without issue. I hope the mitts say what the current draw is just to settle my curiosity.


----------



## Dando (Dec 3, 2020)

i chuck a couple hand warmers in my jacket pocket or if its really cold I use ordinary mitts


----------



## M.Harmon (Dec 4, 2020)

Dando said:



			i chuck a couple hand warmers in my jacket pocket or if its really cold I use ordinary mitts
		
Click to expand...

I will have to get some to see what they are like for when I carry a half set.


----------



## M.Harmon (Dec 4, 2020)

Well I got the hot mitts and while they are not as hot as I expected they are still nice and warm and on cold days will help thaw my hands. I took a photo of the label inside the mitts and this is why a PowaKaddy will fry... The mitts draw more than what the trolley can put out so will overheat/fry it. Thought this would be useful for anyone else wanting to know in the future since I could not find the mitts rating on the internet. Knowing the rating of the gloves will help in choosing the correct power bank too.


----------



## M.Harmon (Dec 4, 2020)

Traminator said:



			True.
Electronic heating not allowed.
		
Click to expand...

I thought he was joking with that comment... Learn something new everyday.


----------



## franz2157 (Sep 9, 2021)

Powakaddys latest brochure lists hot mitts as an accessory but they’re not on the website


----------



## M.Harmon (Sep 10, 2021)

franz2157 said:



			Powakaddys latest brochure lists hot mitts as an accessory but they’re not on the website
		
Click to expand...

interesting, don't suppose you have a photo of the brochure page?

Just to add that I returned the Motocaddy hot mitts and used my Clicgear mitt simply because they did not have a thumb to wrap my hands around the trolley handle, instead your thumbs sit on top of the handle which I did not like. I hope the PowaKaddy mitts have thumbs like the Clicgear as well as the thumb holes to access the controls. Also because the Moto's were so light and did not have thumbs I found it a pain to get my hands in unlike the Clicgear which are made out of a stiffer fabric which makes sliding my hands in easy.


----------



## franz2157 (Sep 10, 2021)

Sorry image too large, don’t know how to reduce it


----------



## IainP (Sep 10, 2021)

franz2157 said:



			Sorry image too large, don’t know how to reduce it
		
Click to expand...

https://ezgif.com/optijpeg
After uploading pick the 'fit file size..'


----------



## franz2157 (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## GG4242 (Mar 4, 2022)

Powakaddy have recently listed electrically heated  “Thermamitts”on their website. There are both heated and non heated options.


----------

